# le posò una mano sul collo, a sfiorarle la guancia.



## zipp404

Nel contesto sottostante

(1) qual è il valore della preposizione «*a *»?, e
(2) che tipo di costruzione è «*a sfiorarle la guancia*»?

*Contesto*

Un conte innamorato di una serva calcolatamente 'si imbatte' in quest’ultima sotto un portico.

*Serva*:  Perché questo regalo?

*Conte*:  È semplice.  Ti sto corteggiando.

*Serva*: Fino a poco tempo volevate comandarmi.

*Conte*:  Non più, ora voglio solo persuaderti.

Mentre lo diceva, le posò una mano sul collo, *a sfiorarle la guancia*.


Voto per

«*a *» ha valore _finale_;
«*a *» si può parafrasare con la prep. «_per_»:  Mentre lo diceva, le posò una mano sul collo, _per _(= _allo scopo d_i) * sfiorarle la guancia*.
«*a sfiorarle la guancia*» è una_ proposizione finale o di scopo_.

Non ne sono assolutamente sicuro però, ossia è solo una deduzione.

Ringrazio  come sempre chi vorrà aiutarmi.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me quella ''a'' significa invece ''fino a'' : le posò una mano sul collo fino a sfiorarle la guancia.


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie*, Bearded.

Se mi è permesso, in questo contesto qual è il valore della prep. «*a *» ?  e che tipo di proposizione è?


----------



## bearded

Se davvero ''a'' significa ''fino a'' (come penso io, ma forse altri saranno di diverso parere) si tratta di una congiunzione e non di una preposizione, dato che regge un verbo.
''Le posò una mano sul collo in modo tale che le sfiorò la guancia/finché (non) le sfiorò la guancia''. Il valore può essere consecutivo (in modo tale che../fino al punto che) oppure temporale (finché.. - ma mi sembra meno probabile).


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie  tante,* Bearded, e buona giornata (adesso finalmente vado a dormire)


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che - e sogni d'oro!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
secondo me "a" non è una congiunzione, è una preposizione. Escluderei il valore temporale e anche quello consecutivo; ritengo possa trattarsi di proposizione finale o addirittura di moto a luogo.


----------



## bearded

Mary, qualunque sia il tipo di proposizione (finale, temporale…) se ''a'' regge un verbo è una congiunzione subordinante - come_ in vado a mangiare._
Le preposizioni sono seguite da sostantivi o pronomi...

Il valore finale mi sembra comunque improbabile: le posò la mano sul collo al fine di sfiorarle la guancia  (strana manovra).


----------



## Mary49

Mi secca contraddire, ma "a" *non *è una congiunzione.
Grammatica italiana - la preposizione    "Sono una parte invariabile del discorso; si chiamano così perché si usano davanti ai nomi, agli aggettivi, ai pronomi e ai verbi". 
Ad ogni modo ti sarei grata se mi segnalassi un testo/sito attendibile in cui si dica che "a" è una congiunzione.


----------



## bearded

Mary ha ragione: ''a'' può essere solo preposizione, anche davanti a un infinito (mio errore).


----------



## Starless74

Il carattere finale in effetti risulta un po' tenue nel caso collo/guancia (a una prima lettura, anche a me è venuto in mente "fino a sfiorarle", che poi è l'espressione che personalmente userei per descrivere la scena) ma tendenzialmente mi associo al finale.

È - a mio parere - un esempio di frase in cui i valori finale, consecutivo o temporale possono confondersi un po', quando addirittura non coesitono, come nei seguenti esempi:
"regolò lo _zoom_ del teleobiettivo, *ad* inquadrare il soggetto in primo piano" (per inquadrare, ma anche fino a inquadrare)​"ha battuto il calcio di rigore con un tiro ad effetto, *a* spiazzare il portiere" (al fine di spiazzarlo, ma anche al punto di spiazzarlo)​


----------



## ohbice

Non c'è nessuna finalità, le posò una mano sul collo a sfiorarle la guancia significa che le posò una mano sul collo e, messa in quel modo, la mano le sfiorava una guancia.
cross post


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il senso è: le posò la mano sul collo e da quella posizione poteva sfiorarle una guancia. Lascio agli altri le interpretazioni grammaticali.


----------



## ohbice

Non sono d'accordo. Il senso è che le ha posato la mano sul collo e siccome l'ha posata sulla parte antero-laterale del collo, la mano sfiorava la guancia di lei.


----------



## Olaszinhok

ohbice said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il senso è che le ha posato la mano sul collo e siccome l'ha posata sulla parte antero-laterale del collo, la mano sfiorava la guancia di lei.


Ce ne faremo una ragione...


----------



## ohbice

Olaszinhok said:


> Ce ne faremo una ragione...


Olaszinhok, sei libero di pensarla diversamente da me, ma se esprimi le tue riserve in modo derisorio non posso fare altro che considerare che sei un triste figuro (e mi sono pure censurato).
Mi spiace, non ti credevo di levatura tanto misera.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Naturalmente io non ho offeso né giudicato nessuno…


----------



## ohbice

Naturalmente quando uno viene preso in giro per una opinione che ha espresso si offende.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Farsene una ragione se le opinioni sono diverse significa offendere o deridere qualcuno?!  Mah...


----------



## bearded

Ragazzi, non litigate!
Dai messaggi #11, 12, 13 e 14 mi sembra emergere come ragionevole l'interpretazione ''le posò una mano sul collo così da/in modo da sfiorarle la guancia''.  Dovendo passare alla grammatica, secondo me si tratta di una subordinata consecutiva (''in modo tale che le sfiorò la guancia'').


----------



## zipp404

Uno non sa  quello che non sa.  Finora che in questo contesto «*a *» stesse per «*in modo tale che*» o «*fino al punto che*» non faceva parte del mio quadro concettuale, delle mie conoscenze, e per questo ero incapace di immaginarmelo.

Ma, grazie a *tutti *voi, ora ho un'idea più ampia, più chiara che mi permette di poter rifletterci meglio, e penso che la conclusione di *Ohbice *e di* Bearded *sia corretta, ossia, che «*a*» sta per «*in modo tale che */ *così da */ *in modo da *» e che, come fa notare *Ohbice *al *Nº 12* e al *Nº14*, la proposizione «*a sfiorarle la guancia*» può correttamente essere parafrasata con «_le posò una mano sul collo e, messa in quel modo, la mano le sfiorava una guancia_.», cioè «_ lui le ha posato la mano sul collo e siccome l'ha posata sulla parte antero-laterale del collo, la mano sfiorava la guancia di lei_.»,

O come segnala *Bearded *al *Nº 20*, la frase significa «_le posò una mano sul collo così da/in modo da sfiorarle la guancia», _e pertanto (secondo lui) "si tratta di una subordinata consecutiva (''*in modo tale che** le sfiorò la guancia*''). 
.


----------

